# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  harmony hall showing my paintings

## Elise Pittelman

i am happy to announce that some of my paintings will be on display at harmony hall in ocho rios at the beginning of march

----------


## Bluez

You are incredibly talented

----------

